# Thinking of Hawke's Bay or Nelson..



## luluminstrel

Hi!

Hubby and I (and 2 cats) are thinking of moving to NZ within the next 18 months and top of the list so far is the Hawke's Bay region. Second is Nelson.

We lived in Auckland for 3 years a while ago and I was miserable. We made no friends (I really tried), we were stuck on the North Shore in suburbia and it was just depressing.

I'm nervous about giving it another go but am hoping that a different region out of Auckland will be a totally different experience.

What I'm interested to now is - which would be best to set up a complementary therapy business? I'm a reflexologist and I work from home. What areas would be good? Would Napier offer more chance of clients than Hastings? There are a lot of reflexologists in Nelson - does anyone there think there are too many?

DH will do anything and we have no kids, so school access isn't a problem. Family is in or near Auckland, so maybe Hawke's Bay would be better if we wanted to see them, but the South Island might be friendlier?

I don't want to be stuck in suburbia again - we like to be able to walk to shops or a cafe, we like a community feel and things to do. We don't need a high lifestyle - we have a very moderate one here, but I do need to be able to join things and make friends and I don't want to have to get in the car every time I just want a pint of milk! 

A friendly community feel is top, but I/we have to earn a living too. Savings will be minimal - we used them all up on the last two moves!

Any suggestions?


----------



## anski

Hi, We moved to Napier from Auckland a year ago & have no regrets. Find Napier people friendlier, the climate is amazing (no humidity) & almost constant sunshine & blue skies.
Property is so much cheaper. Wonderful little town with everything you need close by. For business location I would say either Napier or Havelock North (not Hastings for several reasons) There are several alternative health practioners in Napier so I would say there it is possible to earn a living.
We also considered Nelson & spent a week recce there but decided it was not for us. If you like good movies (we have 2 boutique cinemas here) that show great movies & currently hosting French film festival, also live theatre & opera catered for. Napier is really undergoing lots of change at the moment with new development & businesses opening up. Suggest you pay a visit.
Cheers


----------



## anski

For residential areas in Napier close to city take a look at Marewa, Onekawa, Napier South, Bluff Hill, Hospital Hill, Ahuriri. Last 3 are more expensive. Look at trademe for prices. I know of 2 people working from home in Napier South doing similar to you.


----------



## luluminstrel

Thanks so much for replying! Good to know there are a couple of practitioners but not too many!

I've been looking on Trade Me - some pretty nice property for not too much. Auckland is way out of our price range (we rented before but this time would be for good and we'd buy - can't keep moving countries!) Good to know which suburbs are ok. 

And yay for no humidity. I hated the humidity in Auckland.

New development sounds good. Up and coming is good for me if I'm trying to get people to spend!

We've been to Napier a few times and liked it a lot. Have you found it easy to make a few friends? I know it's hard work to get to know people but Auckland seemed to give us the cold shoulder.

Love Havelock North (my sister got married near there), but I thought it might be too small for a therapy-type business?


----------



## anski

Initially I wanted to live in Havelock North but OH wanted Napier & so pleased we did not choose HN. It us colder there in winter, people there very snobby & everything shuts up Saturday lunch time, so most people there head to Napier for a coffee etc.
Napier has lots of things to do & places stay open over weekend. Nightlife along the waterfront in Ahururi till 3am for young crowd as well as few places in Napier. We have made friends by joining groups ( car clubs, music groups etc) in Auckland neighbours never spoke to us, here we know all the neighbours & we welcomed with welcome card & gift of a fresh fish from local fisherman! Amazing.
We replaced our Auckland home for less than 50% & its bigger & better! So no going back for us. Lovely cheap fresh fruit & veg from local growers. Drive 10 minutes & in beautiful countryside. Perfect place for driving our convertible. No traffic jams either like Auckland!


----------



## anski

Forgot to mention we have lived in 11 countries & finally feel that Napier us our final home. But that's us & others may not agree.


----------



## luluminstrel

11 countries! I have enough trouble trying to decide between two! 

It does sound really good, and that's useful to know about Havelock North shutting on Saturdays - maybe a bit too small for us then. And we definitely don't want snobby! 

There are lots of things that appeal - fresh fruit and fish, sea and country, friendly neighbours, vineyards LOL! I think I may be talking myself into it. DH is quite keen.

Thanks so much for taking the time to reply


----------

